# Twins sign Adam Everett



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"Let go by the Astros Wednesday following the trade for Miguel Tejada, Everett quickly lands a starting job in Minnesota. He's a horrible hitter, but Everett's defense is second-to-none and the Twins had a gaping hole at shortstop after dealing away Jason Bartlett. The switch to the AL means that Everett may finally win the Gold Glove that he's long deserved."

Said to be the best defensive shortstop in the majors.But not a great hitter.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

yahooo..... :-?

When i saw this yesterday i didn't know if it was worth posting


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

WHO? :down:


----------

